
Text Based Business Game in Bash - lucaswhitaker22
https://github.com/lucaswhitaker22/bash_cafe
======
lucaswhitaker22
Hello! I am a 16 year old who just got into programming. I am fairly new, but
I have been trying to learn Bash. I thought a fun project I can attempt is to
to make a small text based game based on "Lemonade Stand" from the late 70s. I
created a very simple version (works, most of the time) and put it on Github.
It would be great if you guys can maybe take a look, give me some feedback (I
know my code will be revolting, but hope to learn how to improve it) or even
contribute!

I am actively working on it, adding new stuff every few days. It is still in
it's really early stages, and I plan to make it something much much bigger
then this. I would really appreciate it if you guys can watch the repository
and give it a star. It would mean a lot!

